# Seiko 7005 8022



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

*Seiko 7005 8022*


View Advert


I am after a Seiko 7005 8022 stainless steel version preferably on a beads of rice bracelet. If anyone knows of one or has one they are willing to part with I would be eternally grateful. It is a watch my Dad had whilst I was a kid and I want one the same for myself.

Thanks

Noj




*Advertiser*

Noj



*Date*

30/05/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

